# Moving to Dubai in 2 weeks



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey guys and girls.

I've just accepted a job as a resident DJ/ Visual Artist in the new Armani Prive Nightclub in Burj Khalifa. Currently live in Sydney, Australia. It's all happening lightning fast, and I'll be gracing your shores within 2 weeks. They're putting me up in Discovery gardens.

Lots of useful info here. I've done a fair bit of research, but I still have a few questions, if you don't mind?


What kind of music is on the radio/ in the clubs/ etc?

It's going to take a few weeks for my residency to go through (coming in on a stamp). Where can I get a prepaid phone sim that will work with my iPhone? What are the data rates like?

Any tips on prepaid internet?

Should I setup an Aussie VPN?

This may seem a silly question, but there's lots on cultural dress codes for women, but do any apply to men? Are singlets, shorts and thongs (flip flops) ok to walk around town in (true Aussie attire)?

Should I pay to ship my PC (not laptop) over, or should I just buy one here? Armani _may _pay the freight. Any websites to give me an indication on prices of technology over there?

What are the clothing prices like? Can I find western style clothing that isn't ridiculous designer prices?

I'm trying to decide whether to pack my luggage with clothes or technology - lol

Where should I go to meet other like minded people?

That's all for now 

Ant.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

funkyant said:


> Hey guys and girls.
> 
> I've just accepted a job as a resident DJ/ Visual Artist in the new Armani Prive Nightclub in Burj Khalifa. Currently live in Sydney, Australia. It's all happening lightning fast, and I'll be gracing your shores within 2 weeks. They're putting me up in Discovery gardens.
> Lucky you, I guarantee you'll hate it!
> ...



Well after that reply, you gonna put me on the guest list for the opening night party????


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Some answers:

Music radio is fairly mainstream. Google for stations based here.

I think yo get get a sim card at the airport, but there are stands in all the shopping malls as well as being available at the telecoms providers offices (Etisalat or Du).

Singlets are really beach attire here & not suitable in shopping malls, cafes etc. Shorts should be down to the knee.

All Western clothing available (we're terribly modern!) but pricier than in Australia.

Bring your laptop - it's hand luggage, so has no bearing on what goes in your case.

Like-minded people? What is 'like-minded' for you? 

-


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

Andy, I'm hoping there was some sarcasm in your first comment!

Is there no wireless prepaid internet? Like a 3G sim?

I'm pretty sure I'll have a door list at the club - don't know how it's all gonna work yet?

I guess I need to participate in the forums more before you know what like minded means


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You're a DJ, so guessing you aren't into the heavy rock scene, but you are an Aussie so must like to drink. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope, no sarcasm - see what Jynxgirl has to say about discovery gardens... In fact the Gardens is OK, but disco is a bit like a 1950s communist block.

I've only been to Sydney for a few days - stayed in the Rocks and went out in Kings Cross - interesting place!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, and weren't you the ressie at Lady Lux????

I seem to recall....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The club scene here is pretty good and it won`t take you long to meet up with the same kinda people, try 360 at Jumeirah beach Hotel on a Friday you can register for Audiotonic at platinumlist.ae . Lot`s of Aussies here too and being a DJ is gonna be a guarantee that people take your number too get on the LIST lol. 
Bring as much of your own stuff as Armani will pay for cos the selection of reasonably priced trendy gear is pretty small. You`ll need a car to get around in and that will cost you about 1100-1300 a month for something newish with four wheels that wouldn`t pull the skin off a rice pudding. You`ll be in Disco Grdns, ironically, which is beside IBN Battuta Mall and you`ll get a sim card there no probs. 
Download Skype and a good VPN before you come, if you have a top of the range desktop bring it, if it needs updating get rid and buy a good laptop in OZ, it may be tax free here but it ain`t cheap.

Welcome to the Madhouse!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Clubs - commercial RnB and hip hop are big favourites with some house and trance. With the bigger commercial clubs it's not unusual for one or two DJ's to go through all 4 genres in one night. 

There are smaller clubs that play more generic, underground dance music all night eg vocal house like MAW or minimal/techno, deep house etc. Loads of known visiting DJ's playing all the time too. Check out either Time Out or Infusion magazine or Platinum List Dubai online for listings. 

Another thing, I would recommend not bringing anymore than a suitcase for the first few months until you have got a feel for the place and that your job is "secure" as can be out here. Leave the PC and stereo at home for now and buy a small Acer laptop (or similar) for emails etc.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh, and weren't you the ressie at Lady Lux????
> 
> I seem to recall....


How the heck would you know that?? But yes.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

funkyant said:


> How the heck would you know that?? But yes.


Small world buddy!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

funkyant said:


> How the heck would you know that?? But yes.


He probably googled you at inthemix.au and i must say if thats your rear end in the pic you`ll have no trouble meeting people lol!!


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow. Thanks for all the info guys!

Need a gutsy PC as I create my own visuals for the clubs, using 3D rendering and video editing. Might just bring mine over by the sounds of it.

I've signed a 1 year contract with Armani, so should be fairly secure.

I play house (no RnB or trance) so I'm pretty sure that's what Prive is gonna be.

Looks like I'm bringing clothes too haha! I hope Giorgio is prepared for an excess baggage bill haha


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Good Luck with the new job fella, that is definitely going to be one of Dubai`s HOT Venues as I`m sure it will be the place to be seen which sadly is what a lot of Dubai is about. Maybe they could give you a spot at Jockey`s for a regular surreality check haha!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

funkyant said:


> I've signed a 1 year contract with Armani, so should be fairly secure.


Nothing is secure over here and being part of a luxury brand name doesn't count for much either. 

Bring the PC if it's absolutely essential otherwise a hard disk or already rendered visuals? Just be prepaired to ship the whole thing back again in the worst (and I do mean the worst) eventuality.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Agree with Andy...Discovery gardens won't be a great place to live in but that should not discourage you from moving here. location is not so bad but then that's about it. If Jynx comes on this thread, she can enlighten you more about the adventures and misadventures of living in DG. However, all said and done, your company is putting you up...so what the heck!

Music, well you have to note that Dubai is home to almost every nationality on this planet (wouldn't be surprised if one day you find off planet nationalities here too  ), a whole lot of Europeans especially brits, middle easterns (Lebanese, Jordanians, Moroccans, egyptians, turkish, iraqis, iranis etc etc), a lot of and I do mean a lot of Pakistanis and Indians, far eastern expats, russians and yes ofcourse the Americans. A lot will depend on what kind of clientele patronizes Armani, however, you should be ready with your arsenal and with a lot of homework to do. From all the old and the new western stuff to the bollywood masala to turkish delights.

One thing which you don't need to worry about is 'music to enjoy your "E" by'...drugs are a big no no here including apparently harmless ones like E.

Clubs are either by genre or have themed nights, as I said a lot will depend on what crowd Armani plans to attract and what it actually attracts.

Getting a connection/SIM is no problem, you can choose between Du or Etisalat. Be it an I-phone or a Blackberry, no issue.

In most residential areas, internet is supplied by a single company and is on a monthly fee (correct me here guys). hopefully if your company is putting you up, they should be paying for the internet and the Television bundle.

In dubai anything related to Voice or video telephony use outside of the two operators is banned and illegal, therefore you will not be able to download any VPN or Skype type software here. However, if it is already in your computer, you would be able to use it (but it still doesn't make it legal) as long as you don't have to go their site and re-charge or something, because you won't be able to access the website...so as long as your Private network does not require re-charging, you should be okay, or have someone abroad frequently recharge it for you. Just don't go advertising about that you are using it though.

Keeping the above point in mind, better to bring in your own PC...not because of the hardware but because of all the software installed in it...Unless you want to pay for new licenses or want to spend a lot of time re-installing it from an external memory drive. If you still want to get one from here, you can get standard offerings from places Andy mentioned or you can visit the computer plazas in Bur Dubai and get one made with your own specifications (as a DJ I am assuming, you might need special specs...or not) at quite good prices.

Pack your bags with Technology...clothes you'll find it all...prices...well depends on how brand finicky (damn I am using this word after ages) you are. 

Where making friends are concerned, the field you are in, I am sure you'll soon have a really nice network of like minded friends (whatever that like mindedness is).

Hope this helps, overall, Dubai is a lovely place to be in, and as a DJ you will be exposed to so many nationalities and cultures, which I am sure will make this job a truly rich experience.

Oh almost forgot on the clothes..flip flops and bermudas are not a problem at all. Speedos however, should be limited to the beach, waterparks and pools only. Tank tops are okay as well. However, I have seen that most clubs want you to be dressed decently and do not allow shorts, slippers, sleeveless shirts for men. 

Overall on behavior, a simple rule of thumb should be that in public just don't do anything that you wouldn't do in front of your mom and you'll be okay. In other countries, when you offend someone, they knock the living daylights out of you (or you out of them), but here they quietly report it to the police and then you become a.....'global celebrity'...in Dubai birds only belong in the sky and should not fly out of hands, extreme intimacy with your partner should be confined to the four walls of a residential place, swearing should be thought of in public but never spoken...If there is truly a universal language then I am sure that only comprises of swears...you tell someone "excuse me" and they won't understand but you tell the same person to F off and he will instantly interpret it in a dozen languages.

hello....you still there?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

apparently by the time I had finished my loooooonnnnggg reply, a ton of other replies had already been made...


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Oh!

Looking forward to no illicit substances (beleive it or not).

Definitely can't live without a serious computer, as it's a vital tool to do my job - as is a decent internet connection.

Australia is fairly multicultural, and I'm actually looking forward to that aspect of this adventure. Being immersed in other cultures appeals to me. I have spent some time working in Malaysia, which is also Muslim, so I know what to expect when it comes to respecting the local culture. I'm not going to Dubai to party, I'm going there to save some money, and for an interesting life experience.

I just paid for 1 year private network. Not getting caught out there!

Once again, thanks to everyon for taking the time to reply, with a wealth of useful info!

Ps. Elphaba, I love all kinds of music - not just club music. I also like all kinds of drinks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to read you like lots of types of music. And of course you like lots of types of drinks. You wouldn't be a proper Aussie any other way. 

Now, are you 'posh' Aussie or Ocker? 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Glad to read you like lots of types of music. And of course you like lots of types of drinks. You wouldn't be a proper Aussie any other way.
> 
> Now, are you 'posh' Aussie or Ocker?
> 
> -


Can the overt flirting be taken to PMs please?

Thanks
-


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd like to think I can be either, depending on who I'm with and what I'm doing. Pretty sure you'd all say my accent is Ocker.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

AndyC - that's not flirting. You should know me better than that!

Funkyant - well you how much the Brits love/hate the Aussies.  Anyway, worry not, TimTams on sale over here.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why don't you ask funky to bring a box of those chocs you like over Elph - can't remember their name but I'm sure you will!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Why don't you ask funky to bring a box of those chocs you like over Elph - can't remember their name but I'm sure you will!


Ooooh yes! Good thinking. (Makes me sound like a fat bird, but I'm not at all & lost weight since you last saw me too!)

Funkyant - I am a HUGE fan of Violet Crumbles and you can't get them here. I get friends to bring me some each time they go home, but I am out of stock again. You can make yourself hugely popular by making this moderator very happy. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Ooooh yes! (Makes me sound like a fat bird, but I'm not at all & lost weight since you last saw me too!)
> 
> -


"Methinks the lady doth protest too much"


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Ooooh yes! Good thinking. (Makes me sound like a fat bird, but I'm not at all & lost weight since you last saw me too!)
> 
> Funkyant - I am a HUGE fan of Violet Crumbles and you can't get them here. I get friends to bring me some each time they go home, but I am out of stock again. You can make yourself hugely popular by making this moderator very happy.
> 
> -


LOL! I'll see what I can do.

I'm yet to meet a girl that doesn't have a thing for chocolate.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And a few guys too, esp in Kings Cross....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> "Methinks the lady doth protest too much"


Not this time. Wait until you see me next. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Not this time. Wait until you see me next.
> 
> -


How about at the opening night of Prive?????

Can't imagine me and Si's Champagne bill though!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Ooooh yes! Good thinking. (Makes me sound like a fat bird, but I'm not at all & lost weight since you last saw me too!)
> 
> Funkyant - I am a HUGE fan of Violet Crumbles and you can't get them here. I get friends to bring me some each time they go home, but I am out of stock again. You can make yourself hugely popular by making this moderator very happy.
> 
> -


Here you go Slim

Nestle Violet Crumble - Cybercandy Ltd


----------

